# Three Kings



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Did no one go to find them?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

They came past my window!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

For the second year running we've missed them....
Last year we mistakenly thought the 'mobile riot', as our local paper described it, took place on the 6th so we went down to the village to find it...deserted.
Yesterday we got too involved in dog-walking, writing catch-up e-mails and watching Arsenal play Man City so forgot.
Maybe next year.....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am waiting for photos from Monforte.. something to do with motorbikes!!!


----------



## keith-1 (Nov 23, 2010)

I went and it was excellent mind you a few bumps on my head from a few direct hits !!!!! But the kids enjoyed/loved it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yes - we went - great parade as usual - better than some previous years

when I work out how, I'll put some pics up


----------



## keith-1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Btw............ hello all great forum been reading for a while and alas my first post !!! !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

I actually marched in a small town Cantabria parade. Who would've thought!?!?


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I saw them pass through Barcelona Center in the parade. Thanks to this the streets were blocked and I had to walk an alternative route which took me 20 minutes more than the usual route.

I may sound very science-orientated but am I really the only one who thinks it is silly to let children grow up with things like Santa Claus and all these other fairytales? I luckily was sceptic even at a young age so I never believed the whole thing and my parents didn't even have to try to put things into scene, they knew I wouldn't fall for it anyway. If we want society to stray away from outdated religious practises, it would be a good start to cancel all of these events. They don't serve any purpose. I am all for letting the child inside you be alive, but indoctrinating a child with silly stories based on religion is a totally different thing.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gerrit said:


> I saw them pass through Barcelona Center in the parade. Thanks to this the streets were blocked and I had to walk an alternative route which took me 20 minutes more than the usual route.
> 
> I may sound very science-orientated but am I really the only one who thinks it is silly to let children grow up with things like Santa Claus and all these other fairytales? I luckily was sceptic even at a young age so I never believed the whole thing and my parents didn't even have to try to put things into scene, they knew I wouldn't fall for it anyway. If we want society to stray away from outdated religious practises, it would be a good start to cancel all of these events. They don't serve any purpose. I am all for letting the child inside you be alive, but indoctrinating a child with silly stories based on religion is a totally different thing.




You complained the streets were empty on Christmas day now you are complaining because they had an event which mean you had a longer walk.

Fairy tales, santa, tooth mouse..... all magic to children and all children deserve a little magic in their short childhood.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

whoops went before I had finished posting.

Of course they have a purpose.. they unite people, people enjoy it, its fun, 

It's only silly if you don't enjoy it.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> You complained the streets were empty on Christmas day now you are complaining because they had an event which mean you had a longer walk.
> 
> Fairy tales, santa, tooth mouse..... all magic to children and all children deserve a little magic in their short childhood.


I am happy to take a longer walk when I see the streets packed with people for a reason. I also agree children need to be able to enjoy their childhood.

But think deeper than the surface. In fact a lot of these things are pure indoctrination. Things like Saint Nicholas, Santa Claus, stories involving fairies and princes and princesses, ... They either show prototypes of the "socially accepted behaviour and norms" or they are based on religious traditions which, once grown up, people question and often dread themselves. Yet they still enforce them on children. It is indoctrination and forcing a way of thinking onto children (hidden behind the banner "tradition") rather than learning children to think for themselves. It all seems very innocent, but really it isn't.

Sure, children deserve a happy childhood. I do think there are better ways though than keeping these type of things intact. If one looks below the surface, there is indoctrination on multiple levels involved with all these activities. A child can be a child perfectly well in so many other ways. Society is pushing these particular ways on the child and meanwhile tries to jam certain values down their throats instead of encouraging to think for themselves.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gerrit said:


> I am happy to take a longer walk when I see the streets packed with people for a reason. I also agree children need to be able to enjoy their childhood.
> 
> But think deeper than the surface. In fact a lot of these things are pure indoctrination. Things like Saint Nicholas, Santa Claus, stories involving fairies and princes and princesses, ... They either show prototypes of the "socially accepted behaviour and norms" or they are based on religious traditions which, once grown up, people question and often dread themselves. Yet they still enforce them on children. It is indoctrination and forcing a way of thinking onto children (hidden behind the banner "tradition") rather than learning children to think for themselves. It all seems very innocent, but really it isn't.
> 
> Sure, children deserve a happy childhood. I do think there are better ways though than keeping these type of things intact. If one looks below the surface, there is indoctrination on multiple levels involved with all these activities. A child can be a child perfectly well in so many other ways. Society is pushing these particular ways on the child and meanwhile tries to jam certain values down their throats instead of encouraging to think for themselves.




How would you know? You said your parents never put these traditions on you so how would you know what children get out of fairy stories? Stories lead to questions


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gerrit said:


> I am happy to take a longer walk when I see the streets packed with people for a reason. I also agree children need to be able to enjoy their childhood.
> 
> But think deeper than the surface. In fact a lot of these things are pure indoctrination. Things like Saint Nicholas, Santa Claus, stories involving fairies and princes and princesses, ... They either show prototypes of the "socially accepted behaviour and norms" or they are based on religious traditions which, once grown up, people question and often dread themselves. Yet they still enforce them on children. It is indoctrination and forcing a way of thinking onto children (hidden behind the banner "tradition") rather than learning children to think for themselves. It all seems very innocent, but really it isn't.
> 
> Sure, children deserve a happy childhood. I do think there are better ways though than keeping these type of things intact. If one looks below the surface, there is indoctrination on multiple levels involved with all these activities. A child can be a child perfectly well in so many other ways. Society is pushing these particular ways on the child and meanwhile tries to jam certain values down their throats instead of encouraging to think for themselves.


bah humbug killjoy

Spain is a christian country & yes there are many religious festivals

if you choose to live here you have to put up with them - or avoid them completely

better to join in I reckon - you don't have to be religious or belive in the traditions to have fun with everyone else!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I finally got some pics off the camera & on to the computer

my dd took them while looking after a 3 year old - so a couple are a bit iffy..............


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I finally got some pics off the camera & on to the computer
> 
> my dd took them while looking after a 3 year old - so a couple are a bit iffy..............




Don't look gerrit..


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> How would you know? You said your parents never put these traditions on you so how would you know what children get out of fairy stories? Stories lead to questions


Stories are mainly moralising. My parents did follow the traditions but I was very young when I said I wasn't willing to join in and didn't believe the whole thing, at that point my parents respected my choices and stopped the traditional festivities.

That one didn't fall for it himself doesn't mean he cannot look around and behold. A lot of those stories are enforced on children, if not by parents then by the schools. We had a Saint Nicholas coming over to school every year, with the teacher wisely keeping me aside or making it clear not to spoil it for the rest. The teachers read a lot of stories to the kids, all the time portraying very oldfashioned norms and values that should be taught to be questioned rather than to be indoctrinated.

I am not against some fun and for sure, let children be children. I just think a lot of people don't realise what's below the surface of the exact ways to entertain their kids. It's like the thousands who rightfully complain about the abuse by clergy, but still go to church to have children baptised, for the communion or for a wedding (I personally abstain from such activities but a lot of people will just do it for the sake of tradition, meanwhile keeping those things they are against in theory going)

There are thousands of ways to entertain kids without forcing make-believes on them.



xabiachica said:


> bah humbug killjoy
> 
> Spain is a christian country & yes there are many religious festivals
> 
> ...


Spain is a secular country with freedom of religion. It is not a Christian country. "The public authorities shall take into account the religious beliefs of Spanish society and shall consequently maintain appropriate cooperation relations with the Catholic Church and other confessions" is in the Spanish constitution, but it does not officially make Christianity or any other religion a state religion.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Gerrit not sure we shouldn't drop into another thread but while I think 'HUMBUG' I see where you are coming from.

I think fantasy is just what kids need. At the age of 5 you cannot expect them to think for themselves. The thought of Santa and Ruddolf flying through the skies is magical and I wouldn't want it missing from my early life and memories.

And wind in the willows, winnie the pooh, and Toy Story are all part of a wonderful growing up process that can take more than a life time to pass 

Yes I believe that organised religion does try to be manipulative as you suggest. And equally the commercial side - possibly the bigger evil but they run close. 

But ignoring these demons I'm with Maiden that children should not be deprived fantasy and I also think it is a vital part of the growing up process. Without being able to dream and use imagination where would man be?


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Don't look gerrit..


Well I saw it while scrolling, seems animal abuse is involved as well. That horse (or is that a mule?) probably was wondering what the heck they were doing with him? Poor thing...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

here are some more - the phone rang while I was in the middle of it..........


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

don't look gerritt!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gerrit said:


> Spain is a secular country with freedom of religion. It is not a Christian country. "The public authorities shall take into account the religious beliefs of Spanish society and shall consequently maintain appropriate cooperation relations with the Catholic Church and other confessions" is in the Spanish constitution, but it does not officially make Christianity or any other religion a state religion.


maybe 'officially'

but as long as the only religion taught in schools is catholicism, and the religion teachers are appointed by the catholic church - Spain will be predominantly christian


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> maybe 'officially'
> 
> but as long as the only religion taught in schools is catholicism, and the religion teachers are appointed by the catholic church - Spain will be predominantly christian


And the state still sponsors the Catholic church and teaching in Catholic schools to the tune of something like €6 billion a year ... despite a promise in the 2004 manifesto to phase this out.

Although I'm an atheist I see no harm in this sort of childhood activity. There is a moral element in Los Reyes which goes beyond religion - good children get presents, bad children get coal (of course there are no bad children in Spain). Dressing up and fairy stories help develop a child's imagination.

Far more worrying is the stuff that goes on at Easter, when they make the kids dress up in pointy hats and join in the _nazareno_ parades alongside the _penitentes_ flagellating themselves and wearking shackles round their legs.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gerrit said:


> Well I saw it while scrolling, seems animal abuse is involved as well. That horse (or is that a mule?) probably was wondering what the heck they were doing with him? Poor thing...


Oh come _on_ ....  He's just riding in a parade! That is NOT animal abuse.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As a parent I can safely say that watching my children dress the Christmas tree is one of my favourite memories as is waking up Christmas morning to the shouts of Santa's been.
I remember when my daughter lost her front tooth and I made it better by telling her that the tooth fairy would come that night to buy it for a new baby.
I loved Halloween and finding costumes for my children to wear and hearing them scream and pretending to be frightened of each other.
What parent didn't cry at primary 1 nativity?

Not silly customs/traditions to me and my family but happy memories.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> maybe 'officially'
> 
> but as long as the only religion taught in schools is catholicism, and the religion teachers are appointed by the catholic church - Spain will be predominantly christian


Which is Garret's origin point exactly


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Which is Garret's point exactly




You can opt your children out of religious lessons if so desired.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And how could I forget the look of wonder at the Magic Kingdom in Disney.. all make believe but such fun


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> You can opt your children out of religious lessons if so desired.


But if the lessons are based on Catholism then they are not religious lessons. 

Why can't kids be offered a broad view of the advantages of all religions and the advantages of non religion and open faith and love of this planet and all it's peoples. I guess we all know the answer


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I once heard two kids talking, they must have been seven or eight:

- Do you believe in Father Christmas?
- Nah, but my mum and dad do ...

Let them keep their innocence as long as they can! Once it's gone it will never come back.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I once heard two kids talking, they must have been seven or eight:
> 
> - Do you believe in Father Christmas?
> - Nah, but my mum and dad do ...
> ...




Well said :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2;434635 said:


> But if the lessons are based on Catholism then they are not religious lessons.
> 
> Why can't kids be offered a broad view of the advantages of all religions and the advantages of non religion and open faith and love of this planet and all it's peoples. I guess we all know the answer


yes, which is why we've opted our children out


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes, which is why we've opted our children out




Something you cannot do in Islamic country state school.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Something you cannot do in Islamic country state school.


really?

though I guess I'm not surprised


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

:focus:

What was the best thing in your parade?

In Torrejon de Ardoz near Madrid: A fire engine and a police motor cycle, sirens blaring and lights flashing (like clowns use in the circus) manned by monkeys almost twice as high as the guys inside. They were scary but the kids just loved them  Never seen people work so hard running from side to side so everyone got a close up.

And the flintstones complete with all the characters and dino, including BamBam in his rock buggy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> :focus:
> 
> What was the best thing in your parade?
> 
> ...


actually this year for the first time we had non-religious characters like Woody & Buzz from Toy Story, Bob Esponja & his best friend Patricio Estrella to mention just a few

all the little kids were far more excited by Bob & Patricio than by the Reyes Magos!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> actually this year for the first time we had non-religious characters like Woody & Buzz from Toy Story, Bob Esponja & his best friend Patricio Estrella to mention just a few
> 
> all the little kids were far more excited by Bob & Patricio than by the Reyes Magos!


Xabia ours was the same. By the time the kings arrived they were a bit of a non event. And this year the ridden horses led numbering about 12, beautiful animals, plus horse drawn coaches and donkeys (like cute Brit ones, not like burros). And immediately behind them three waste technicians collecting the caca. Made me smile but someones got to do it


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> actually this year for the first time we had non-religious characters like Woody & Buzz from Toy Story, Bob Esponja & his best friend Patricio Estrella to mention just a few
> 
> all the little kids were far more excited by Bob & Patricio than by the Reyes Magos!


We had Shrek and his family last year. So hopefully Gerrit can stop worrying about religious indoctrination!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Xabia ours was the same. By the time the kings arrived they were a bit of a non event. And this year the ridden horses led numbering about 12, beautiful animals, plus horse drawn coaches and donkeys (like cute Brit ones, not like burros). And immediately behind them three waste technicians collecting the caca. Made me smile but someones got to do it


I'm sure we've had a camel in previous years


wonder where it was this year


oddly, although there was less of a crush than usual for the kids to get their pressies - they ran out & started handing out sweets!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

gerrit said:


> I saw them pass through Barcelona Center in the parade. Thanks to this the streets were blocked and I had to walk an alternative route which took me 20 minutes more than the usual route.
> 
> I may sound very science-orientated but am I really the only one who thinks it is silly to let children grow up with things like Santa Claus and all these other fairytales? I luckily was sceptic even at a young age so I never believed the whole thing and my parents didn't even have to try to put things into scene, they knew I wouldn't fall for it anyway. If we want society to stray away from outdated religious practises, it would be a good start to cancel all of these events. They don't serve any purpose. I am all for letting the child inside you be alive, but indoctrinating a child with silly stories based on religion is a totally different thing.



What are you people talking about? THe three Magic Kings are Real, doh, I have seen them many times and they left three little presents for me each year. Haven't you seen them? 

You must have been a very bad kid.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> What are you people talking about? THe three Magic Kings are Real, doh, I have seen them many times and they  left three little presents for me each year. Haven't you seen them?
> 
> You must have been a very bad kid.


oh yeah..........................


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

In some islamic countries there are actually christian schools, although that's slightly off-topic.


I agree with keeping innocence intact but there is a difference between innocence and ignorance. I too was exposed to these traditions like dressing up a christmas tree, presents at Saint Nicholas, ... With that difference that I knew that it was in fact a bunch of crap and that my parents were the ones leaving those stuff there. My parents didn't bother anymore to even hide it, because they knew all too well I didn't swallow the whole "presents for the good kids".

I remember debating religion and animal rights at age 5 and 6, leading me to become vegetarian (my family are not vegetarians) and declaring atheist at that age, therefor not doing my communion (even though that was a tradition in the family, I refused to do it). I don't think my innocence was less intact because I was thinking about the stuff people offered me instead of just swallowing without thinking. You don't need make-believes to keep innocence intact.

When thinking back to early childhood, I recall the teacher reading stories about princes and princesses. It all sounded innocent. Now after a while I began to wonder why there was never a story with two princes, and why my gay friends were constantly harrassed. Then you think back to very early childhood, and you see those stories weren't that innocent at all. It indoctrinates norms and morals to children which at a later age should be questioned again. If people would stray away from traditions, outdated norms wouldn't be kept intact. It's the same with communion and such: almost everyone I saw did it, when I asked them if they really believed in the whole thing (as said, I declared atheist at age 6 after having debated the issue with adult connections) none of those kids really knew what to say. It was like "well, everyone is doing the communion" or "well, I get presents for it". Traditions like that meanwhile keep the institute "Church" going and while people are screaming scandal about all the child abuse amongst clergy they will be at front row when there is a wedding or a communion in the family. (events in which I refuse to participate)

A lot of things that seem innocent to a kid are not that innocent at all. It drills certain traditions and norms into a person, rather than encouraging to question things and think for oneself.

PS: I was exposed to a lot of Disney, but developed a dislike for it quite rapidly. I always hated its predictableness, the good always conquered the bad. If it's predictable, it's bad cinema. I was always waiting for the one film where the evil wizard would actually catch the smurfs, but when it became clear such episode wouldn't come I stopped watching. The day Gargamel actually eats the smurfs, I may consider watching that episode


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gerrit said:


> In some islamic countries there are actually christian schools, although that's slightly off-topic.
> 
> 
> I agree with keeping innocence intact but there is a difference between innocence and ignorance. I too was exposed to these traditions like dressing up a christmas tree, presents at Saint Nicholas, ... With that difference that I knew that it was in fact a bunch of crap and that my parents were the ones leaving those stuff there. My parents didn't bother anymore to even hide it, because they knew all too well I didn't swallow the whole "presents for the good kids".
> ...


That fine Gerrit, but we dont need to be so deep and meaningful!

Three kings, christmas, the tooth fairy, halloween, easter bunny etc are all a bit of fun for everyone and thats how it should be viewed

Jo xx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gerrit said:


> In some islamic countries there are actually christian schools, although that's slightly off-topic.
> 
> 
> I agree with keeping innocence intact but there is a difference between innocence and ignorance. I too was exposed to these traditions like dressing up a christmas tree, presents at Saint Nicholas, ... With that difference that I knew that it was in fact a bunch of crap and that my parents were the ones leaving those stuff there. My parents didn't bother anymore to even hide it, because they knew all too well I didn't swallow the whole "presents for the good kids".
> ...





God gerrit what a miserable childhood you must have had..


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> God gerrit what a miserable childhood you must have had..


Well, quite, but that was for reasons way different than the above described. I had no lack of imagination, but created the imagination for myself. 

Jo, family fun can be accomplished without going back to fairytales and make believes. I remember my parents taking me on a tour to all amusement parks in the country, one per one. The boats on the wild rivers, the huge fake octopus swinging the seats up and down to the rhytm of the music, the rides on the bobsleigh, ... That was all good fun  And you didn't need any non-existance creature for it to be fun! Family fun with no strings attached.

Oh, and I was wild about Boy George and Army Of Lovers as a kid  Seeing my make-up collection in my closet right now, one for sure cannot say I completely erased childhood memories and influences!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gerrit said:


> Well, quite, but that was for reasons way different than the above described. I had no lack of imagination, but created the imagination for myself.
> 
> Jo, family fun can be accomplished without going back to fairytales and make believes. I remember my parents taking me on a tour to all amusement parks in the country, one per one. The boats on the wild rivers, the huge fake octopus swinging the seats up and down to the rhytm of the music, the rides on the bobsleigh, ... That was all good fun  And you didn't need any non-existance creature for it to be fun! Family fun with no strings attached.


Gerrit, just leave it alone. Everyone is happy and everyone enjoys it! "If it aint broke dont fix it"

Jo xx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I posted the 3 Kings because it is a nice tradition and fun... and what do we get a lecture from Gerrit.

If you dont like fun dont go but dont try and spoil it for everyone else,


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gerrit said:


> I agree with keeping innocence intact but there is a difference between innocence and ignorance. I too was exposed to these traditions like dressing up a christmas tree, presents at Saint Nicholas, ... With that difference that I knew that it was in fact a bunch of crap and that my parents were the ones leaving those stuff there. My parents didn't bother anymore to even hide it, because they knew all too well I didn't swallow the whole "presents for the good kids".
> 
> I remember debating religion and animal rights at age 5 and 6, leading me to become vegetarian (my family are not vegetarians) and declaring atheist at that age, therefor not doing my communion (even though that was a tradition in the family, I refused to do it). I don't think my innocence was less intact because I was thinking about the stuff people offered me instead of just swallowing without thinking. You don't need make-believes to keep innocence intact.
> 
> ...


I agree there is a lot of indoctrination of children going on and not all of it is benign. But early childhood is is the period when you learn right from wrong, you can't overload a three-year-old with information about the world and expect her to build her own morality from scratch (you may have been an exception). When they get older they will start to question the values of their parents and then learn to challenge wider issues - that's the role of the education system, or at least it should be.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I agree there is a lot of indoctrination of children going on and not all of it is benign. But early childhood is is the period when you learn right from wrong, you can't overload a three-year-old with information about the world and expect her to build her own morality from scratch (you may have been an exception). When they get older they will start to question the values of their parents and then learn to challenge wider issues - that's the role of the education system, or at least it should be.



Lets not get too deep in the "whys" and "wherefores" The discussion is about celebrating a festival in Spain not raking over the woes of humanity

:focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Lets not get too deep in the "whys" and "wherefores" The discussion is about celebrating a festival in Spain not raking over the woes of humanity
> 
> :focus:
> 
> Jo xxx


The discussion evolved into whether celebrating semi-religious festivals like los Reyes has a detrimental effect on children, which it turns out most people don't. Sorry if you think that's irrelevant.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> The discussion evolved into whether celebrating semi-religious festivals like los Reyes has a detrimental effect on children, which it turns out most people don't. Sorry if you think that's irrelevant.


Its not about it being relevant and I'm not criticising your comment at all, it would be nice to just keep it fairly simple that all. 

The profound "in depth" stuff is for the lounge  


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> The discussion evolved into whether celebrating semi-religious festivals like los Reyes has a detrimental effect on children, which it turns out most people don't. Sorry if you think that's irrelevant.


I know the one detrimental effect is has on kids is the amount of sweets they bring home with them and the effect that has on their teeth and their weight! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

The worst thing about it all is that kids here now expect two sets of presents! One set on the 25th and the rest on the 6th January! I quite like the fact that my son believes in magic too because it won't last . He has already been asking some pretty awkward questions - to Santa Claus himself - and now knows the one in the Shopping centre is fake!, so I am pretty sure he will find out the truth in a year or two anyway. Anyway, three months of good behaviour is bliss lol! So worth dragging out as long as poss!

This year he ended up helping give out the sweets at the Three Kings parade so that was good for him to learn about the fun of giving, so it doesnt bother me at all that it was supposed to be a religious festivity, in reality for most kids it is not. Besides, he is going to soon realise that the Three kings are a lot stingier as he only gets one or two presents from them and more from Santa (who I understand actually originates from a Norse or pagan legend rather than Christian.), so that will put him off having any fond religious attachments there lol. 

Meanwhile, I think it is important to know about local customs and traditions and why they exist because they are a part of life here, and as far as I can tell they dont have any homophobic, racist or other unsavoury connotations unlike some fairytales. The worst one in my eyes is the materialistic aspect but I think what children learn from their parents behaviour (for better or worse) determines the way they think about things much more than local customs. Anyway, you cant avoid the tradition here, unless you lock your kids up in a dark room with no TV for the whole Christmas period - and I think Social Services may have something to say about that one.


----------

